
Germany starts enforcing hate speech law - tareqak
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-42510868
======
tareqak
Techmeme summary: _BBC: Germany starts enforcing law under which social
networks will be fined up to €50M if they fail to remove hate speech, fake
news, and illegal material_

Could those who downvote this comment please explain why you did so? I try to
provide extra context for those who come across this submission, which I get
from Techmeme.

